# illustrator - erstellen von kreistangenten



## Al Tutori (21. März 2007)

illustrator-frage:

ich habe zwei beliebig große und beliebig plazierte kreise - wie konstruiere ich (oder noch besser, erstelle ich per mausklick) die vier tangenten, die tangenten zu beiden kreisen sind. es geht mir nicht um schritte mit drehwerkzeug etc. sondern um eine mathematisch exakte funktion... traumhaft wäre noch die automatische erstellung der ankerpunkte am berührungspunkt von tangente und kreis.

danke!


----------



## akrite (21. März 2007)

Al Tutori hat gesagt.:


> illustrator-frage:


...hat nur ganz wenig mit Illustrator zu tun, ist eher Mathe LK bzw Mathe Studium (Angewandte Mathematik


> ...sondern um eine mathematisch exakte funktion... traumhaft wäre noch die automatische erstellung der ankerpunkte am berührungspunkt von tangente und kreis


 Also eine exakte Anleitung habe ich am frühen Morgen auch nicht, nur einen Ansatz:
- gehe bei den Kreisen vom Kegel/Kegelschnitt aus !
- die Mittelpkte der Kreise ergeben dann die Höhe h (Kathete)des Kegelschnitts
- die Außentangenten sind S
- über R-r bekommst Du x (Kathete)
- daraus läßt sich der Winkel alpha(mit tangens) bestimmen
- aus alpha gibt es dann die Richtung der Geraden g
- aus der Parameterform für g und den beiden Kreisgleichung solltest Du die Berührpunkte errechnen können.

Der Ansatz für die Diagonaltangenten ist einfacher: aus der Richtung R ergibt sich "negativ-reziprok" die Richtung von r und damit g und dann die Berührpunkte (Abstand A der beiden Kreise zusammen mit r/R und Schnittpunkt von A und g ergeben ein rechtwinkeliges Dreieck). Der Rest ist lösbar !


----------



## Al Tutori (21. März 2007)

vielen dank!

also dass es eine mathematische möglichkeit gibt, das ganze zu berechnen, hatte ich schon befürchtet. meine hoffnung war, dass es auch eine schnelle und mich beim gestalten am rechner weniger deprimierendere möglichkeit gibt... ;-)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. März 2007)

Warscheinlich geht das ganze mit einem CAD Programm wesentlich einfacher. Schau dochmal nach einem Freeware Tool oder einer Trial. Und um das ganze dan in Illu weiterzuverarbeiten kannste das ganze als DXF ausgeben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Al Tutori (21. März 2007)

danke - cad wäre eher doof, da es mir ja nicht um die bewältigung einer speziellen aufgabe geht, sondern mir dieses problem im alltag ständig begegnet und ich eine dauerhafte lösung suche. interessant wäre aber sicher mal, die ganzen (cad)plugins zu betrachten...


----------



## Al Tutori (21. März 2007)

im moment sieht so meine aktuelle arbeitsweise aus... der punkt, bei dem man die gerade/tangente während des drehens von hand an den zweiten kreis dranfummelt [3] - da wäre mehr präzision wünschenswert...


----------



## akrite (21. März 2007)

...auch auf die Gefahr hin neugierig zu wirken, aber was ist das was Du da erstellen sollst ? Meine Vermutung geht in Richtung Maschinenbau bzw. einen Keilriemenantrieb ?!


----------



## Al Tutori (21. März 2007)

sind nur beispielzeichnungen - das problem taucht immer dann auf, wenn einfache, geometrisch konstruierte illustrationen wie etwa piktogramme erstellt werden sollen - mit kreisrunden ecken größer oder kleiner 90°...


----------



## sebriko (2. März 2022)

Ich bin hier über eine Google-Suche auf die Frage gestoßen. Genau für diese Aufgabe wurden CAD-Programme erfunden.
Mit LibreCAD erstellt man so was in 20 Sekunden. Das dxf-Format kann man einfach in Illustrator und andere Programm importieren.


----------

